

Around The World With A Backpack And A Laptop - rpsubhub
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2013/02/28/around-the-world-with-a-backpack-and-a-laptop-a-year-of-a-tech-startup-entrepreneur

======
gmazzotti
Great story!

